# Fitting a Blackvue dash cam



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience of hard-wiring a Blackvue dash cam in their car? I want to get two Blackvue dash cams - one for my wife's Toyota Yaris and one for my BMW 5 series but I want them hard-wired in so that there aren't any wires trailing from 12v sockets.

I have some questions:

1) Is it viable to pick up a permanent 12v feed from the interior light thingummy by the rear view mirror. This would be ideal because that would be where I would want them mounting.

2) For cars which are used every day of the week, is the power saver device necessary? If the car battery never gets low then presumably the power saver device would never cut the power. Only if stood for a long period would the device drain the battery I guess. Please tell me if this is not the case.

3) is DIY installation practical? I guess the Yaris would be quite easy but the BMW has more sophisticated electronics. Are there any pitfalls to be aware of such as does the 12v feed have to come from the battery on the BMW which is in the boot? That would be a PITA to get the wiring from there.

Any advice would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

no idea but I'm getting 
one soon 
is the 3 wires to wires in on the power saver thing 

let his know how good the pics are
oh don't forget to down the app to see live and recorded stuff on tablet or phone


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

David.S said:


> no idea but I'm getting
> one soon
> is the 3 wires to wires in on the power saver thing
> 
> ...


I'm afraid I don't know about the wiring as I haven't got them yet. I'm just wondering whether to buy them and fit them myself, buy them and go to an auto electrician, or buy a 'supply & installation' package.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Sorry no idea but i have one in the transit i hired this morning, very cool indeed


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=316238

I paid £40 for it to be properly fit with the power box. He fit a live feed and ignition with fuse. For £40 I'd rather have it done properly. Can spend that at a restaurant.

Incidentally my batt on my new car was too old (I hadn't noticed a prob) and the power box refused to power the blackvue when parked due to voltage been too low so worth it. You'll get 2-4 days of it been powered on when the cars off before it affects the battery. (Hugely dependant on your car, your batt and your journeys etc)


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh, he also fit the power box neatly in the glove box for me too. Not taking my dash apart!


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Having just ordered a (cheap)dashcam , One thing I've picked up is that quite a few of them are only 5v and that the power plug reduce's the voltage down from 12v to this.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

The power thingy I have cuts power if the battery drops too low, which is why mine is only working with the engine on at the mo as my battery is getting old. So its doing its job.

Can turn it on/off parking mode too which is handy because at night it fills the memory card up which very dark pics of my garage door.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Gheezer said:


> OK CONFIRMED BMW cannot use Power Magic if you are using the park sensor. Hope this helps.


Thanks for finding this out for me. Just one more question though if you don't mind. 
You mention a power pack. Is this a Blackvue product? It's just that I can't see it online.
I guess my other option would be to have it without parking mode.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Gheezer said:


> OK CONFIRMED BMW cannot use Power Magic if you are using the park sensor. Hope this helps.


I have parking sensors front and back and Power Magic? Works fine for me?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a 330i 56 Reg for what its worth.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

So are you saying the car will cut power to it with this option?

No UK official distributor sells this so I can't see it been an issue. Most of the stuff I see for the tpower thing is for those not wanting to void warranty by wiring it to the fuse box etc on newer cars. 

in fact cant see anywhere in uk that even sells it.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ah, I did wonder how parking sensors affected the Blackvue!


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Gheezer said:


> Ok I will check but its 8.30pm in Singapore so I will check tomorrow and see what I can find out.
> 
> This is from the Singapore site and I know the importer pretty well so I will see what can be done.
> 
> http://www.blackvue.com.sg/tpower-c-battery-pack.html


Thanks once again for taking the trouble to find this information for me. It really is appreciated.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

It appears you may be correct.

Mines currently at BMW for faulty Bluetooth and the battery needed replacing. They've said the batt is fine (voltage wise etc) and they've charged it so its def no that as I assumed it was before.

Just found this from a guy that reviews in car stuff and he says that for BMW's you'll need to wire it directly to the battery for a permanent feed.


----------

